# First Doc Visit



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY everything is going great for the baby as far as we can tell! I talked to them about my history and I am not a high risk pregnancy and I was SOOOO relieved to hear that! The only thing that puts me slightly at risk is the fact I had a leep done when I was 15 and they had to take a small part of my cervix. She said the did not take out much and she doubts I will have an issues but but with leeps it is something they will watch. I go in for my ultra sound in two weeks and I just can't wait! Oh also they said D&c's do not put you at risk like I thought. I was told by a doctor once when I had one that it can build up scar tissue but my doctor said it is unlikely so that was great news! Also since I am not high risk I can do what ever I have been doing unless I feel I need to stop. Bailey is going in the harness today! lol
Anyway I just wanted to share our good news!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's awesome Lisa, is this your first child?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes we are thrilled! I have two step children that I don't get to see very often but this is our first baby together.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great news! Congrats


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes we are thrilled! I have two step children that I don't get to see very often but this is our first baby together.


Aww that's awesome congrats!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

=O that is fantastic Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D 
I don't think I will be trying for kids ever again..kinda turned off of it now after the two issues I had. Not worth risking my life over populating the world more. ya'll can have at that part! LOL! glad everything is going great. I WANNA SEE ULTRASOUND PICS when you get them!!! =]


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear the good news! It must be such a dang relief knowing that you're not high risk like you were previously scared about.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

congrats did they tell you how far along you are?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow your preggers!!! That is awesome it seems like everyone is having babies...Congrats to you and the mister! Which dogs are you gonna have in the delivery room with you??? j/k


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's great that your not high risk. Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great news Lisa! I'm so happy for you!!! BTW I had a leep done two years ago. And I haven't had any probs. The ER doc told me she could tell I had the procedure done... when my cervix looked irritated after that episode last week. But everything was ok. I've heard of women who had half the cervix removed and had normal pregnnacy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> congrats did they tell you how far along you are?


We think about 8 weeks but I will know for sure when I have the ultrasound.



Sydney said:


> Wow your preggers!!! That is awesome it seems like everyone is having babies...Congrats to you and the mister! Which dogs are you gonna have in the delivery room with you??? j/k


Ha! really, Tasha would love to come help deliver the baby! lol



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great news Lisa! I'm so happy for you!!! BTW I had a leep done two years ago. And I haven't had any probs. The ER doc told me she could tell I had the procedure done... when my cervix looked irritated after that episode last week. But everything was ok. I've heard of women who had half the cervix removed and had normal pregnnacy.


Well that makes me feel MUCH better! thanks!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations, glad everything went well!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

you must be so excited.. I love belly pics!  .. dang it all the prego people in here your giving me baby fever lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

awww 8 weeks.
I'm 11 our babies will be so close together.
yayyyyy
lol
hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg yay Lisa!!!!!!!!!!
*throws confetti crazily*
lets partay!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> awww 8 weeks.
> I'm 11 our babies will be so close together.
> yayyyyy
> lol
> hoping for a boy or a girl?


YAY we'll have a race! lol Boy or Girl it doesn't matter we are just happy to be having a baby!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aw wait what! Thats great news! I am sure everything will go great for you. congrats!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That's so exciting, it will be the best thing that ever happened to you!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations, don't forget to pray and ask for blessings.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> YAY we'll have a race! lol Boy or Girl it doesn't matter we are just happy to be having a baby!


all right haha.
and see who's belly gets bigger.
hahah.
and we're hoping for a boy, because all my family has boys, so more stuff we don't have to go buy hahah


----------

